# Accents sur clavier US ibook ??



## newnew (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai acheté mon ibook aux US et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la manipulation à faire pour pouvoir écrire français avec les accents, cédilles et cie.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Avril 2005)

newnew a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté mon ibook aux US et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la manipulation à faire pour pouvoir écrire français avec les accents, cédilles et cie.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



Salut........Préféence système.......international.......menu saisie.
Gomettes sur ton cavier ou acheter un clavier azerty

Amicalement


----------



## zolive12 (8 Avril 2005)

pour completer Jose... aprés menu saisie, choisi quebecois... tu a un calvier Qwerty (le qwerty, on s'y fait vite) mais avec les accents. Comme ca tu met de gommets  que sur les touches 7(è), 9 (ç), 2 (é)... c'est à dire que sur les touches qui te manque. Ca évite d'avoir un clavier remplit de gommetts  
sinon, sufit de se rapeller ou sont les accent sur un clavier francais.
voilas


----------



## Sebang (8 Avril 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> pour completer Jose... aprés menu saisie, choisi quebecois...



Pourquoi j'ai pas Québécois dans mon menu saisie ? (et pourquoi le Canada CSA n'a pas les accents placés comme l'azerty si c'est bien le québécois ?)  (le 2 c'est @ par exemple).


----------



## tungchao (8 Avril 2005)

pour faire des é : alt + e puis e = é
pour faire des à : alt + ` puis a = à
pour faire des ê : alt + i puis e = ê
pour faire des ç : alt + c = ç
pour faire des ï : alt + u puis u = ü

bien sur vous pouvez remplacer les e, a, u par d'autres lettres mais voilà l'essentiel ...

Pas compliqué à s'en souvenir et donc pas la peine de passez en azerty ou mettre des gomettes. Ca fait pas beau ...  

Moi ausi j'ai un iBook US et je préfère de loin le clavier qwerty, ne serait que pour taper les chiffres et le point directement


----------



## zolive12 (9 Avril 2005)

oups, peittes erreur de ma part... c'est canadien CSA.. Les accent (à é è) se trouvent sur les touchesn \ ' / a coté de "entrer" le ç est sur la touche ] ... sinon, regarde le visualiseur de clavier...  tu trouvera ce qui te faut.
desoler pour l'erreur...


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2005)

et puis tu peu toujours passer par un centre de maintenance agrée Apple en France pour changer ton clavier (payant)


----------



## belzebuth (31 Mars 2006)

y-a-t-il moyen, comme sous windows, de faire que "`+ e" se traduit par è au lieu de `e et que "'+e" se traduise par é au lieu de 'e???

en gros j'aimerais ne pas avoir a taper sur deux touches a la fois... donc je voudrais que ces touches se mettent par defaut en mode accent, un peu comme le &#710; sur le clavier azerty normal... et donc si je veux taper une apostrophe je n'ai qu'a taper ' puis espace puis la lettre suivante..

bref comme sous windows en gros... c'est possible ou pas??? 


(traduction si j'étais pas clair : mapper le clavier de sorte à inverser la combi "option+`" par "`", et vice versa)

merci!


----------



## belzebuth (31 Mars 2006)

c'est bon, j'ai trouvé une solution pour taper mes accents très vite!

j'ai édité le clavier US standard avec Ukelele : dorénavant, quand je tape l'apostrophe suivie de e j'ai é, et si je veux une apostrophe qui suive je dois simplement taper opostrophe puis espace.
pareil pour l'accent grave, sauf que là ça marche avec les lettres e, u, et a ! è ù à!
voila, dorénavant je tape presque tout aussi vite en français qwerty qu'azerty!
reste juste à m'habituer à la disposition des touches!!!

si quelqu'un est intéressé, qu'il me fasse signe!


----------



## Sebang (3 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai toujours mon clavier qwerty (j'ai toujours pas trouvé le financement pour acheter un azerty) et je me suis finalement habitué à utiliser le Canadien CSA dessus. Du coup, j'ai les lettre accentuées à droite du clavier et le reste en qwerty presque standard.
Mais si je ne m'y étais pas habitué, je pense que j'aurai essayé Ukelele. Peut-être un jour...


En tout cas merci pour ton astuce, elle devrait servir à pas mal !


----------



## belzebuth (4 Avril 2006)

en fait je suis encore en train d'essayer d'ameliorer ce clavier...

je pense que la solution finale sera accent aigu sur le point-virgule et accent grave et cédille sur la virgule, qui en fin de compte sont deux touches qui sont toujours suivies d'un espace... donc no soucis!

parceque des apostrophe c'est dingue ce qu'on en tape...

;-)


----------



## belzebuth (4 Avril 2006)

par contre là j'ai un problème : sur les applications non universal binary, le clavier se rement automatiquement en US, et rien a faire, impossible de le changer en mon mien!!!! c'est horrible, que faire???


----------



## apenspel (24 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu peu toujours passer par un centre de maintenance agrée Apple en France pour changer ton clavier (payant)


300  !


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2006)

apenspel a dit:
			
		

> 300  !



mouahahahhaha, dingue ça il y a des gens qui y vont vraiment fort


----------



## canardo (25 Avril 2006)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> Moi ausi j'ai un iBook US et je préfère de loin le clavier qwerty, ne serait que pour taper les chiffres et le point directement


 
Pareil sur un clavier Aerty avec le langage "Francais numerique" dans les prefs  
C'est celui que j'utilise. Quand je veux mettre des accents je shift (mais comme j'en mets jamais :rateau


----------



## belzebuth (25 Avril 2006)

bah moi j'ai encore mieux puisque je peux taper les chiffres et les accents sans jamais devoir faire de combi de touches!
suffit de remapper son clavier selon ses envies..


----------



## Rakham (14 Février 2007)

Je suis en Indonesie avec clavier US qwerty. Sur win xp il y a l' astuce US International. J' ai essaye avec Ukelele mais je n' arrive pas a bloquer les accents pour ensuite taper les voyelles etc...
Merci pour un petit coup de main.
Rakham


----------

